
Longitudinal cohort study of displacement of teaspoons in AU research institute - networked
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1322240/
======
greatgib
It would be interesting to do a survey of teaspoon losses in big restaurants
and cafes to compare the results.

